
Where'd my 'm's go? (bug report) - janvdberg
https://github.com/FreeBSDDesktop/freebsd-base-graphics/issues/56
======
therealidiot
I had something interesting happen to my fonts on a Linux machine a while back

[http://imgur.com/a/LakuU](http://imgur.com/a/LakuU)

I still have no idea what happened, I logged out and back in again and it was
fixed

